# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  NityFix6

## Ritxi

Muchas felicidades Jordi!!

Aunque ayer ya tubimos oportunidad de celebrarlo... hasta muy tarde  :001 302:

----------


## b12jose

Pues me uno a esas felicitaciones aunque lamentablemente no me pudiera unir a su celebración :( Anda que se avisa:P

----------


## MagDani

Bueno bueno, uno mas a la talega.

Muchas felicidades.

Que pases un buen día.

----------


## t.barrie

¿Tú también Jordi? ¡Mira que al final acabaremos haciéndonos mayores!

Un saludo, y FELICIDADES!!

----------


## luis_bcn

yo ayer no lo celebre ,es mas ni me acordaba.
muchas felicidades!!!!!!!un beso

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Nity. Todo el mundo dice que es un año más; no hagas caso, tan sólo es un día más que ayer. Pero te deseo que sea un día especial.

Unha aperta compañeiro.

----------


## MagNity

Gracias a todos!!! veo que aunque me cambie de NityFix6 a MagNity veo que seguís recordando el original!!! jajaja
la celebración, sencillamente, hubo la conferencia de Tony Massiny (que se publicó en el foro) y evidentmente al acabar la conferencia eran pasadas las 12, con lo que aprovechamos para hacer una cervecita algunos de los asistentes. tengo que decir que fue muy grande, pues, a parte de contar con Tony Massiny, tambien estaban una buena parte de los miembros del SIS a los que tengo un aprecio enorme, y encima pudimos celebrar el primer premio Flasoma en cartomagia 2011!!!! de Magnolo!!!

para acabar diciendo que hoy, se celebra el 137 aniversario de Harry Houdiny, el más grande escapista,... 

Gracias a todos de nuevo, sois muuuu grandes!!!!

----------


## Juliopikas

Que seas muy, muy, feliz.
Los tuyos, todavia, de pueden contar.
Un abrazo

----------


## Pulgas

Felicidades.
El abrazo lo guardo para el fin de semana.

----------


## MagNity

te vas a llevar u chasco.... porque me hacen trabajar viernes sabado y domingo... a lo mejor me escapo sabado y vengo a comer, pero eso supondria estar de viernes a domingo por la mañana sin dormir.... bufff

----------


## Ritxi

Pues el sábado te echas una siestecita...

----------


## eidanyoson

Venga Nity. Yo también tengo que darte un abrazo... y decirte ¡FELICIDADES! jejeje

----------


## Tovaric

muchas felicidades Nity. Que tengas un día mágico y a poder ser una noche más mágica también jeje.

----------


## MagNity

me pasaré la noche trabajando en Tele5... si alguien ve el "locosxganar" que sepa que el realizador "Jordi" soy yo...xDDD... y no, no soy el productor, así que los premios no los doy yo, yo me ocupo de la imagen del programa, cámaras, luces, planos, ccu y etc.

----------


## luis_bcn

ARG,EN TELEMIER........, esa cadena que esta a favor del manifiesto por la lengua comun? xDD

----------


## Tracer

E incluso peor luis... que tiene a la esteban en nomina.................. (no es peor, pero es mas resulton...)

----------


## MagNity

ale... pues mira, ojala trabajase directamente para Tele5 (trabajo para una productora que hace programas para diferentes cadenas), quizás pagarían mejor... o no...

----------


## MagNity

mira que es mi cumpleños y aún me hareis sentir mal!!! no pido que llamé nadie al programa (eso no lo pediría nunca!!!) pero narices, tampoco hace falta hundirme!!!

----------


## Tracer

que va nity, debes estar muy orgulloso de tu trabajo, no es culpa tuya lo que se emita o no. ah, y felicidades que no se si te lo dije antes

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades monstruo! espero conocerte ya! mi cumple es pasado mañana, por poco coincidimos!

Un abrazo y a por más!

----------


## luis_bcn

nity ojala tuviera tu trabajo ,lo de telemier... ( me referia a telecinco ) no al programa, no haces ni el huevo ca.....,y ademas que haceis aqui ppsteando,correr y llamar ,jejjee,es coiña.
un abrazo

----------

